# All babies died



## Thelion151589 (Aug 8, 2011)

my cockatiels had a total of 4 babies and they all died, on a 3 weak period after hatching, so i removed nest-box to find it full of mites, and prior to that they laid a total of 5 eggs 3 hatched and one died 2 days after hatching i think that's what killed the babies, is there a way i can prevent the mites from infesting the nest box? Ive tried mite spray on the mature cockatiels but it doesn't do the job, any other suggestions or advice? the nest-box was brand new and used just those two times, thank you


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

People use mouth wash and water and keep on misting them each day


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I've heard of sevin's dust but I wouldn't know where to find any...


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

You can find sevin dust at a hardware store like Ace Hardware, Lowes, or Home Depot in the garden shop. Walmart would have it also. All my babies had mites and sevin dust killed them all in a couple days. Sprinkle it in the bedding and sift the bedding around, make sure to get in the cracks and corners too. Sprinkle some on the babies and parents if possible, making sure not to get it in the eyes. It usually comes in red packaging. 

If you can't find sevin dust, see if you can find diotomaceous earth, it doesn't work as quickly, but it can also be sprinkled on the birds.


----------



## Thelion151589 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks, yea i know where i can get some sevin dust  is it all the same or is there a certain strength i need to look for


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

As far as I know it's all 5%. I've never seen it any other strength.


----------



## Thelion151589 (Aug 8, 2011)

ah ok thank you


----------



## birdlover302 (Jul 19, 2011)

and it won't hurt them?


----------



## Thelion151589 (Aug 8, 2011)

how much should be used when applying on bird? and what can i use to apply it?


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

put it on a cotton ball and dab it on their bodies. I have also used a salt shaker to sprinkle it on.


----------



## birdlover302 (Jul 19, 2011)

could you do that to put it in the nest after the eggs have been layed?


----------



## Thelion151589 (Aug 8, 2011)

im wondering the same thing, and in about how many days should the mites disappear from the birds?


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

The mites should be gone in a few days after application, but you must make sure you get everywhere the mites could hide with the dust or you will have a recurring infestation, and I'd take the eggs out then sprinkle the dust sift the bedding, and return them quickly. Get in any place with dried grass, wood, bedding, and cracks in perches. mites hide very well and will attack continually if you don't kill them all. That's why it's important to get it on the birds too.


----------

